# LED vs T8



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have people interested in the 2X2 LED lights that 7-11 installed in all their stores.. I use that as a selling point and demo for any business with money to spend.. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have people interested in the 2X2 LED lights that 7-11 installed in all their stores.. I use that as a selling point and demo for any business with money to spend.. :thumbup:


 I just don't see any savings in new work over 3/T8 fixtures. Flip to 4/T12 fixtures, now that's another story.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Customer had interest in upgrading to LED troffers over the 3 light T8 fixtures I have spec'd. 97 watts for the T8, 90 watts for the LED. overall price of new LED units $5112. I don't see any savings with only 18 units. I had to talk him out of it.


Id talk him into a nice full spectrum 5.6k bulbs with 60k+ warrenty bulbs and throw in a nice 95% miro reflector system and rapid start electronic high effiecency ballast. I do them for $170 per and give them A 5 yr warrenty on whole system


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I just don't see any savings in new work over 3/T8 fixtures. Flip to 4/T12 fixtures, now that's another story.


There has to be savings.. 7-11 pulled out all their one lamp T-8 fixtures that were not even (4) years old for those LED layins..

Someone had to crunch the numbers and found savings to justify the switch..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm actually purchasing all troffers and LED hihat trims from HD, they are the cheapest amongst three supply houses and I'm using a 10% discount coupon.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> There has to be savings.. 7-11 pulled out all their one lamp T-8 fixtures that were not even (4) years old for those LED layins..
> 
> Someone had to crunch the numbers and found savings to justify the switch..


 I'm just doing general numbers , it's a difference of over $4k for only 18 fixtures to save 126 watts. That is a bad investment in my eyes. The 2x2s run 60 watts vs the row lighting of 32watt T8s. They also have one 2x2 to every 3 fixtures , rebates and whole store(sign/lot) LED to make up the difference.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Shock, 
I just ripped out 4lamp T12 prismatic fixtures and replaced them with 2lamp LED indirect fixtures the lights look nice but I never saw the benefit of the LED. By the way I was paying for $150 per fixture


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

let the customer spend their money, even if its on high priced led fixtures.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are selling on ROI, it's hard to justify most LED products. It really helps to try to factor in labor cycles to work on them, but the problem is that in reality, a lot of the product stinks and goes out as much as T8. Just much more expensive to replace.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Id talk him into a nice full spectrum 5.6k bulbs with 60k+ warrenty bulbs and throw in a nice 95% miro reflector system and rapid start electronic high effiecency ballast. I do them for $170 per and give them A 5 yr warrenty on whole system




:no:

Highly doubtful.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Oh*



Dnkldorf said:


> :no:
> 
> Highly doubtful.


Oh, it's true. Sorry to burst your bubble. I offer 5 yr on whole fixture no questions asked that's why the price


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Id talk him into a nice full spectrum 5.6k bulbs with 60k+ warrenty bulbs and throw in a nice 95% miro reflector system and rapid start electronic high effiecency ballast. I do them for $170 per and give them A 5 yr warrenty on whole system


I charge $150 to slap a $40 2x4 in the grid and wire it to a j box. No guarantee after 3 mos on ballast. If they fail then I buy the exact same fixture from HD and replace, charge customer SC and return junk to HD.


----------



## Ledelco (Oct 29, 2012)

Lighting Retro said:


> If you are selling on ROI, it's hard to justify most LED products. It really helps to try to factor in labor cycles to work on them, but the problem is that in reality, a lot of the product stinks and goes out as much as T8. Just much more expensive to replace.


I agree and LED installs are what I do.

LED VS T-8 is just not worth it yet. Minimal power savings, and ultra high initial cost. Plus, like you say, a lot of the product stinks and if it doesn't its wicked expensive. When I get customers looking to replace their T-8s with LED I politely steer them away.


----------



## Steven Rothschild (Nov 7, 2012)

*LED Troffers That are Inexpensive and Work*

LED troffers that are energy efficient and inexpensive are just about here. Check out the 2x2 and 2x4 LED troffers by MaxLite. 
http://www.maxlite.com/product-documents/MLR/DataSheet_MLRT22D4550.PDF
http://www.maxlite.com/product-documents/MLR/DataSheet_MLRT24D5535.PDF
The troffers are available at http://www.AccessFixtures.com but are not on the site as of this posting. They are in stock and ready for delivery. Give them a call for pricing.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

spam.....


----------



## Steven Rothschild (Nov 7, 2012)

Lighting Retro said:


> spam.....


It answers the question asked by the person. The topic is T8 v LED. T8 has been the choice. Now there is an alternative which is what the question was.

Sorry if thou are offended. Sub $200 pricing and high performance is a break through for the category.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> spam.....


 Considering your signature line isn't this a case of the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It's a shame that EPACT 2005 didn't outlaw LED lamps that fail to meet 88lm/W that is expected of GSFLs.


----------

